
Headline: 6.0 earthquake hits eastern Turkey, kills 57 - audrelintamayo
http://bestgoogle-trends.blogspot.com/2010/03/headline-60-earthquake-hits-eastern.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting news, but not Hacker News. It doesn't gratify one's intillectual
curiosity, it's not about hacking, it's not about startups, it's not about
technology.

It's news, on that we can agree.

------
oozcitak
It's interesting to compare the Chile earthquake with this. The ratio of the
energy released in the two earthquakes is over 15,000. Yet the ratio of
casualties is about 12.

